
Worries Grow That the Price of Bitcoin Is Being Propped Up - tim333
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/31/technology/bitfinex-bitcoin-price.html?action=click&contentCollection=Business%20Day&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
======
emilepetrone
Duplicate from earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16281910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16281910)

~~~
pwinnski
And before that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279300)

~~~
andirk
Worries grow that this news is CLEARLY being shoved down our throats, probably
to make people fear Bitcoin. However, this article does have merit and some
useful facts.

